# How long do vacuum packed Chinese sweet sausages last?



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I bought some CHAMP Chinese sweet sausages a while back. They are vacuum packed, labeled "Keep refrigerated." They were in my fridge for 10 weeks. There is no expiration date of any kind on the package. 

Any idea if those are still safe to eat? I don't even know what they're supposed to taste like, I've never had them before.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

They should be fine. It's a dried sausage and is usually steamed (often on top of the rice while it cooks) and then prepared further. Makes a good fried rice. It's sweet and salty with soy flavor. About as sweet as ham, texture about like pepperoni. 

I store mine at room temp until I open the package and use a few  then I refrigerate or freeze the rest.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Great. Thanks for all the information, phatch, much appreciated. I bought this before the summer to make _lo_ _baak_ _gou (_daikon cake). But then summer happened and I spent my days at the beach, evenings at the beach restaurant, feet in the sand, glass of cab in the right hand. Haven't been doing much cooking lately!!


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

After steaming on rice the only further preparation I've ever done is slicing the sausage. Seems sweeter than ham to me. I like only small quantities but I really love the greasy layer of rice


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I have never in my life had Chinese sausage that I would consider "good" and I practically lived in Chinatown in the early '80s.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Really? Ok ... didn't really know what to expect anyway... just wanted to try something new.

This is the one I got:





  








bestt_impex-4441.JPG




__
french fries


__
Sep 2, 2015


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Never had that brand. Higher price has been higher quality in my experience.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Well that must be why I don't like lap Chan too much. Ha ha.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I don't mean to malign the champ brand. I don't know if it's expensive or cheap I've just never had it or seen it.


----------

